# elk arrow???



## Radar21

Shooting 60lbs, 300 fps+-, Any opinions on arrow and brodhead set up?


----------



## keenansnyder

easton axis arrows....proly a 340 but look online for the size....

Use any fixed blade broadhead that shoots well...i don't like expandables for elk....


----------



## wyogoose

Go heavy. Kinetic energy is way more important than speed when it comes to elk hunting. They are big animals and if you want a pass through, trust me and go with a heavier arrow. I shoot easton axis 340's with a Wacem triton 125 head. This gives me a finished arrow weight of 460 grains. I am yet to not get a pass through with this combo and haven't had an animal go over 50 yds after the hit. I love the wacem broadheads but some other good ones are slick tricks, montec G5's and tekans. You definatly want a fixed head I would say but if you really want a mechanical the tekan is the only way to go. DON'T SHOOT RAGES!!!!!!


----------



## duckslyr

I dont really think that the brand of arrow matters much as long as it is a quality shaft. i personaly shoot maxima hunter with a magnus buzzcut or snuffer. depending on where you hunt most western states wont let you use a mechanincal for elk anyways so that isnt really a factor. i would definatly make sure your total arrow weight is at least 400 grains.


----------



## barebackjack

Id go as heavy as you can (while still maintaining proper spine for your setup) and top it off with a good cut on contact broadhead. I like Magnus Stingers in as heavy a grain as you can while not screwing up your spine.


----------



## Turner

Pulling 60 pounds you should be shooting a minimum of 9 grains per pound for hunting. That would mean you should have a minimum of a 540-grain arrow. I would also consider having at least 12% of your weight FOC (front of center). You will probably have to buy stiffer shafts to put that much weight up front. 
Speed can win target and 3D shoots it shouldn't be thought of as a killing factor when it comes to archery. You need a good fixed blade broad head and kinetic energy.


----------



## crosshunt

i used the carbon express maxima hunter 350. these arrows have that weight foward feature so it does have more of the weight up front. with the g5 montec 125 grn. i really like those broadheads cause they are one solid peice. i shot my elk at 45yds and the arrow was sticking about half way out the other side. the arrow did break though when the elk fell and landed on it lol.


----------



## 2boysnbusy

I've used Cabela's carbon arrows and the Wac'em broadheads. The guys at Big Sky Archery put me on to these broadheads and they cut, penetrate and do massive damage. I've not yet killed an elk, but I'd bet on this setup based on what it's done to more than 10 deer in the last 3 years. Pass throughs with massive exit wounds. Rib's don't stop it.

Agree with everyone who says pass on mechanicals. Saw the aftermath of a guy who took a quartering away shot on an antelope only to unzip the ribs and shoulder with a Rage a few years back...Opened him up, and the arrow only penetrated a couple of inches into the shoulder. UGLY to see him hobbling around with an arrow in his shoulder for miles and days. Nobody could ever get close to him to finish him off. They have made "new" rage broadheads since, and others as well - but why mess with it when there's no failure rate with a fixed head.


----------

